# OT...Know-it-alls!



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

I got mad at a pal today. I had heated words with him and slammed down the phone reciever. Once in awhile he cheeses me off. One irritating thing about this guy is his attitude about repairmen. 

He thinks every butcher, baker and candlestick maker OR plumber, auto mechanic and TV or appliance repairmen is out to screw everyone. He's one of these self proclaimed know it alls who must apparently do his own repairs and even dental work ON HIMSELF! 

His goal is to have me get him and a guy he knows fix stuff BUT he knows I'll have real repairmen do it and just beats around the damn bush. He must think I can read his mind. Hey, I'm NOT against people doing stuff themselves and money is a factor with many. 

Still, when you should throw out something 30 years old and buy another NEWER one and have PROS install it, you do. I get so cheesed when he infers I'm willingly being duped by con men and WHY must I want to pay so much money to them? 

If he was soooo blamed good, he'd have plenty of people to repair stuff for BUT he just works as a clerk at a porn shop! 
This guy would NEVER have a yard sale BTW. A total pack rat and so is the guy he stays with.

Os


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:freak:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

One of the more unique posts I have seen on this board.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

You have a friend that works in a Porn shop who thinks everyone is out to screw him?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I've got some fascinating stories about my uncle that makes his own dental floss that I'd be happy to share...


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

You never met a know it all who's messed something up b/c you let him do stuff yet he wants to be your only service tecnician?

You don't know someone who every now and then gets you upset? 

What really gets me is he infers he knows as much as pro repairmen. Maybe he DOES but why must he be bothered that I won't use him to fix stuff? 

I really wish he'd been in the room when this guy was working on something. He'd want to tell the repairman how to fix it. 

Os


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Bob Villa made a career out of that.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that's true , Villa actually never does anything lol .
hb


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

beeblebrox said:


> Bob Villa made a career out of that.


:lol: :lol: :lol: rr


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> You never met a know it all who's messed something up b/c you let him do stuff yet he wants to be your only service tecnician?


No. But I have met a few people who reeeeeallllly need Xanax...


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

He works in a porno store b/c he's afraid he could'nt get a job somewhere else probably. Over twenty years ago, he was maybe 18, installing car stereos at a place when the guy who was opening the porn shop had his car done. He offered my buddy a job for more money. 

So that's where he's been. He puts his AV knowledge to use there doing a bunch of stuff with the AV equipment. 

Os


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> So that's where he's been. He puts his AV knowledge to use there doing a bunch of stuff with the AV equipment.
> 
> Os


... I don't really want to think about that.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Zorro, NO, he maintains and operates the AV equipment. He's got a sort of high falootin set up of AV stuff in the back room. Looks like a Martain communications center in some ways! 

Os


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

I love this post........

I have nothing to add or comment upon, I just love this post. Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

If YOU guys knew him, he'd eventually get you upset too. He'd also sometime have a repairman go after him weilding a big wrench! 

Os


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Does he repair or upgrade the stuff in the porno shop too?

Wait!! Don't answer that!!!! :jest: 

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.realdoll.com/

Caution: adult content. But not REAL adult content. More like, really big figure models. Oh hell, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

John P, how did you know about that vile website?! I guess everyone with web access has been there before now LOL! 

Os


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

That is soooo creepy. In a Stepford Wives kind of way.

I guess some people get turned on by the smell of Armor All.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

With the coming of the internet, porn shops are becoming a thing of the past and good riddance. Soon he'll have to get a real job.

BTW - your both right. Most repairmen are indeed thieves, but its better than monkeying with things you know nothing about and screwing it up twice as bad and eventually having to be charged twice as much.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Is Vincent Price casting living or DEAD girls for the real dolls? 

Os


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I feel like I'm in a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears, and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call ... THE OSGOOD WICKERWOOD THREAD.
Jim


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Oscar,
Like your porno-shop clerk buddy, a vast majority of "know-it-alls" are insecure, arrogant jerks. 
However, in the case of "do-it-yourselfers", those are guys who a) can't afford a PRO job, or b) take satisfaction in doing their best and a job well done (like US modeler-types).
When it comes to the "PROS", yes, there is unfortunatly some truth to the suspicion that those guys out to screw their customers. This is why you want to get word-of-mouth referrals from the former customers of whichever PRO you need for such-and-such jobs.
When it comes to plumbing, carpentry, auto repairs, dentistry (?!!!), electronics, and all the other specialty stuff that needs to be done from time to time, an old adage I've personally learned the hard way comes to mind: "Cheap can be VERY expensive".
-Seaview, a reformed "know-it-all"


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Arronax said:


> It is an area which we call ... THE OSGOOD WICKERWOOD THREAD.


...and then Roddy Mcdowell figures out he's in a zoo and Susan Olliver is outside watching him...


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Come on, whatdoyamean this thread's strange? Don't ya want to read SOMETHING different from the usual stuff here once in a while? There HAVE been very OT threads on these boards and none have been strange I'd think. 

Strange is if I'd posted that a number of repairmen mysteriously vanished on my premises or that Elvis lives in my basement. If YOU guys never met this kind of guy, you don't get out much! I literally know FOUR people yet I still know one!! 

Os


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

Have I mentioned lately how much I love this thread?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Met. Yes.

Know. No.

I've crossed paths with the unmotivated types that are in your friend's situation. Then there's the basement dwellers, and the guys who live at home with their mothers their whole lives. They just never seem to grow up and take charge or responsibility.

Not the kind of folks I really care to associate with. I wish them well and I'm polite to them, but they need to do some serious maturing and leave the nest.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

At the other end of the spectrum, I have some friends that lack even the most basic home skills (hanging a ceiling fan, replacing the end of an electric cord, hooking up a washer/dryer). How did these people get to be my age or older without aquiring any DIY knowledge? Simple. They either pay out the wazoo or they get suckers like me to do it for free. Bitter? A tad. :wave:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Let's get back to the porn shop shall we?


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Sometimes a man HAS tolive with his Mom. I knew two guys who were years older than I, tey lived with their Mom. In one's case, he'd had all sorts of jobs from sub teacher to hod carrier at construction sites. 

He got lucky and worked at Arrow Jet General in Azusa, Ca. He joined MENSA too,both the success highlights of his life. He was married with kids. 

One day AJG had massive lay offs including guys with seniority. He was one too. His wife hadpreviously thrown him out and was divorcing him. He was staying in a motel with money getting thin, his wife took his Mercedes and probably money too. 

His aging Mom 200 miles away had lost her Husband earliar and her other son, married to a German or Polish gal was leaving the USA. He told the other that he may as well be unemployed at the family house with his Mom as be in LA uemployed. His Mom could'nt stand to be alone so he moved in with his Mom in his 50's. 

He was still there years later when he put his Mom in a rest home and died some years later at 70 or so. I'm not sureabout the other guy BUT they were both money poor folks. 

Os


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I can maybe understand someone having to move back home with mom to care for her or due to catastrophic financial situations, like layoffs and such.

What I don't get are the ones who have no desire to move away from home simply because they don't want to be bothered with life's responsibilities and challenges, and it's simply easier to stay at home and be a "kid" with Mommy there to fix their meals and wash their clothes and pay their bills. The infamous, Shatner-labeled "Get-a-lifers".


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> Strange is if I'd posted that a number of repairmen mysteriously vanished on my premises or that Elvis lives in my basement. If YOU guys never met this kind of guy, you don't get out much! I literally know FOUR people yet I still know one!!


This is -- sincerely -- the funniest paragraph I have read in _weeks_!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## artic316 (Sep 12, 2000)

*hmmmmmm......*



Osgood Wickerwood said:


> He works in a porno store b/c he's afraid he could'nt get a job somewhere else probably. Over twenty years ago, he was maybe 18, installing car stereos at a place when the guy who was opening the porn shop had his car done. He offered my buddy a job for more money.
> 
> So that's where he's been. He puts his AV knowledge to use there doing a bunch of stuff with the AV equipment.
> 
> Os


OMG Martha Stewart and Mgyver have met thier match!!!Maybe he should get out and socialize a bit more to meet some real people instead of THOSE kind of ppl.I have know a few ppl like that myself and I let them give me the old life story.I then look at them and ask"So the world should stop and worship you??"or I just say" And........your point is?"I just don't allow ppl with a narrow minded view of thinking bother me.I have learned over the years to do what I can ,try what I can't and learn from the experience.I think that has made me into a fine molded citizen.....look s like some of the mold grew back s$%t!!LOL.Maybe you should just give him some ridilin and tell him to take a time out?




improvise,adapt and overcome.we are the fellowship of modelers.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a friend who's 45 and still living with his parents, even after his three siblings are married and out. I suspect it's because his mom has had a blood disease all her life and he wants to stay around to help. (apropos nothing, his two sisters? One looks just like Marissa Tomei, and the other looks like Gina Lolobridgetta. Never have I seen two such gorgeous sisters, especially considering my friend looks like Bobby Bacala on the Sopranos.

The other friend I have who lives with his mother is approaching 60 years old, and yes, he's gay as they come .


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This thread must be a set up for "Candid Camera" 
Allen Funt's gonna come walking thru the virtual door any second now  
Dave


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Smile!


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

fine molded citizens....like REALDOLLS! Well, Moms move in with sons too. 

Os


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Story of the thread so far:

Os is pi$$ed off about somebody or something. John has taken an unhealthy interest in life-sized rubber women. Norman Bates is happy and well adjusted in his mom's fruit cellar. Macgyver helps Martha Stewart escape using salad tongs and 400 thread count bed sheets. And somewhere in the afterlife, Allen Funt cuts Jesus' car in half. Wackyness ensues.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

You want strange? There are really people who have a NEED to dress up in rubber and leather....BATMAN suits,people who MUST wear Darth Vader and Storm Trooper suits and people who think it's an expression of love of the masses to wear funny clothes, big shoes and a rubber nose and do jokes. 
There are people who want to dress up in Trek uniforms too. These folks congregate with others of their ilk at conventions but some even go to hospitals to visit kids. I wonder how many of them would walk into a biker bar in those get ups?

Others actually have a craving to do an act where they talk to a puppet and the puppet is supposed to be the comedian! They don't find very many others who do that so they just talk to their puppets mostly. 

Os


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

For halloween I like to dress as a piece of poo with a human coming out of my butt. Kinda like that Mirror, Mirror Trek thing.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> What I don't get are the ones who have no desire to move away from home simply because they don't want to be bothered with life's responsibilities and challenges, and it's simply easier to stay at home and be a "kid" with Mommy there to fix their meals and wash their clothes and pay their bills. The infamous, Shatner-labeled "Get-a-lifers".


Plus, I don't think they get laid much. Reason enough to move out of the house.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

A wife or an X one has destroyed the urge! 
Os


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

F91 said:


> You have a friend that works in a Porn shop who thinks everyone is out to screw him?


There is no icon in the world that can *possibly* convey the degree to which I rolled on the floor and laughed my ass off at the above!!!

I actually got a freakin' cramp in some weird muscle along my ribs and ended up crying in pain and yet I still couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> So that's where he's been. He puts his AV knowledge to use there doing a bunch of stuff with the AV equipment.
> 
> 
> Os





Zorro said:


> ... I don't really want to think about that.


*Stop it!* My side's really hurting right now! You guys are going to give me a hernia or something!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Chuck, You're bringing gasoline to the bonfire.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> Sometimes a man HAS tolive with his Mom.
> Os


I read a story about a guy in Mississippi like that. It was really both there faults, she was charging him way too much money for child support for him to be able to get a trailer of his own...:lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> You want strange? There are really people who have a NEED to dress up in rubber and leather....BATMAN suits,people who MUST wear Darth Vader and Storm Trooper suits and people who think it's an expression of love of the masses to wear funny clothes, big shoes and a rubber nose and do jokes.
> There are people who want to dress up in Trek uniforms too. These folks congregate with others of their ilk at conventions but some even go to hospitals to visit kids. I wonder how many of them would walk into a biker bar in those get ups?
> 
> Others actually have a craving to do an act where they talk to a puppet and the puppet is supposed to be the comedian! They don't find very many others who do that so they just talk to their puppets mostly.
> ...


Oh dear God!

Please stop posting Os before my ribs turn inside out!!!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Don't burst anything that can't be replaced, Chuck!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah. You're all nuts.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd be afraid to say "nuts" in this thread.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I prefer the term "giblets".


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

It's 8:50am PST and time to remind everyone how very much I love this thread.

This is certifiable proof of the old addage "truth is stranger than fiction."


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*???*



Zorro said:


> One of the more unique posts I have seen on this board.


 So this one is uniquer than what other posts?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Crotchrot.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

This was probably thought of years ago but here it goes. A middle aged man and his wife go to a friend's house and they hear a lot of noises so they look in the window. They see the friend on the living room floor with a real doll. 

The wife exclaims OMG and the friend stops and sees them looking in his window and sits there totally embarrased. After a couple minutes the Husband yells at the friend "I'll trade ya!". 

Os


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

But can it cook?

Whoops! Don't answer that one either. 

Huzz


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Ya know a lifesize static GORT and a realdoll cost about the same price. I'd prefer a Gort but then maybe I'm weird. 

Os 

P.S. well, this thread's about anything now!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> Ya know a lifesize static GORT and a realdoll cost about the same price. I'd prefer a Gort but then maybe I'm weird.


Ya think??
Stop touching that robot on his bathing suit areas. He'll melt you where you stand.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> He puts his AV knowledge to use there doing a bunch of stuff with the AV equipment. Os


*To the best of my knowledge this guy has most certainly not been messing with the AV equipment.*  :lol:


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

He services the AV equipment but NOT THAT WAY! 

Os


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

sounds like some of the guys I work with, they barley made it out of high school, but are experts on the American goverment and how its run, they just know every body in politics are crooks...................it get's old some times.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> This was probably thought of years ago but here it goes. A middle aged man and his wife go to a friend's house and they hear a lot of noises so they look in the window. They see the friend on the living room floor with a real doll.
> 
> The wife exclaims OMG and the friend stops and sees them looking in his window and sits there totally embarrased. After a couple minutes the Husband yells at the friend "I'll trade ya!".
> 
> Os


Ya had to post that link, didn't you John P.?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> Ya know a lifesize static GORT and a realdoll cost about the same price. I'd prefer a Gort but then maybe I'm weird.
> 
> Os
> 
> P.S. well, this thread's about anything now!


Yep! It was so sane, logical and concise before you brought up the GORT thing...


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope to never see an anatomically correct GORT. 

Bathing suit area? :freak:


----------



## Agar (Oct 5, 2000)

Hmmm, barley!


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Strange: Gort in a string bekini and Robby in pink lace panties! 

Os


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Next logical question. How do you get 10w-30 stains out of satin.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

beeblebrox said:


> Next logical question. How do you get 10w-30 stains out of satin.


 EWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

I hope I get at least half as much response to my BATMAN SUIT REDO after I put pics up on my new page. 

Os


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

*Friendship*

I have several friends who are exceedingly difficult, irritating, annoying, obnoxious know it all types. Yet they are also willing to give up anything to maintain our friendship. They have often helped me over difficult times. I find I must accept them for who they are, and handle my business. After all it is my business, not theirs.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Don't get me wrong, he's NO villain but he put me in an awkward position. After he said he and another guy would fix the thing and I told him I'll get a repairmen from a shop I've used and my Dad before me used for decades, it's like he would'nt accept it. 

He told me I'm stupid for not going with him and whoever he suggests and paying out my ears to business/s. That can piss me off especially when he makes it so I should feel guilty? 

I wish I had the perfect words to tell people in a whole assortment of tricky occasions but I rarely do. I wish I would keep my cool. Hey,I got some Irish in me, what can I say? 

I just get mad if it's one of those things or I just muck it up. I think of what I could've said / done HOURS later. 

Os


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Why don't you let your dummy speak for you? He may be quicker with the zingers than you might be without him.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Just paint a face on your hand, Senior Wences. Z'allright in ze box? Z'allright.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> At the other end of the spectrum, I have some friends that lack even the most basic home skills (hanging a ceiling fan, replacing the end of an electric cord, hooking up a washer/dryer). How did these people get to be my age or older without aquiring any DIY knowledge? Simple. They either pay out the wazoo or they get suckers like me to do it for free. Bitter? A tad. :wave:


Yeah! Exactly! I've been learning a lot of DIY stuff lately and immensely enjoying it. There are some things I do and some things I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole. I try to use common sense in determining the difference and it usually works.

As for living with mother, nothing wrong with that necessarily. I live with mine, or rather, she lives with me (my house, etc.) and I help her out since she's been disabled. Depends on the mother, I suppose, but mine is pretty sharp and we get along well.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Well,I phoned him and made up. I've done it before and he takes it pretty well. Years ago I showed him xeroxes of puppet pics I built I was going to send to a puppetter. He bitched at me b/c I'd had writing on the pages that he did'nt like the look of. 

He did'nt like that I'd written in the spaces / gutters around the photos and I got so cheesed at him for his analness I did'nt talk to him for several years. He'd approach me when he occasionaly saw me somewhere. Eventually I talked to him again. 

He pissed off one of his acquaintences who'd pop by the store and chat who did'nt talk to him for two years. 

Os


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> Don't get me wrong, he's NO villain but he put me in an awkward position. After he said he and another guy would fix the thing and I told him I'll get a repairmen from a shop I've used and my Dad before me used for decades, it's like he would'nt accept it.
> 
> He told me I'm stupid for not going with him and whoever he suggests and paying out my ears to business/s. That can piss me off especially when he makes it so I should feel guilty?
> 
> ...


To get serious for half a second here, if that's possible, the solution is simple. 
But first, accept some of the responsibility for creating the problem and realize that you are helping create the problem by telling him about your business deals, contracts, repair agreements, etc. 

Don't tell him any of that stuff and he won't have a way to bother you about it!

For the solution, turn it around on him.
Tell him you were raised to only do business with people who you have no qualms about *both firing and suing in court* if they screw up.

Tell him that *since you consider him a friend, you could never do that to him. *So regardless of how *"great"* a repairman he is you can't hire him. Tell him that your friendship is more important to you then your business deals.

Ask him if your friendship is more important to him then just making money.

If he continues to persist then turn it around on him and ask him if the only reason he wants to be your friend is for money. 

When he says no, then *reinforce that fact that if that's truly the case* he'll stop insisting you hire him.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I find I can do most things relating to carpentry and similar physical repairs around the house, but at a certain point plumbing and electric become the realm of the professional.

I had no trouble paneling the basement and adding a wall and closet door, and adding a few outlets to the new wall. But when the lights started acting funny and shorting out (unrelated to the new outlets, I swear ), I called an electrician to figure it out. Likewise when I tried to install a new faucet and I couldn't get the goddamn plumbing to meet up under the sink, it was emergency plumber time!

But I did manage to get that attic fan cut into the roof myself! I'm very proud of that.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I find I can do most things relating to carpentry and similar physical repairs around the house, but at a certain point plumbing and electric become the realm of the professional . . . But I did manage to get that attic fan cut into the roof myself! I'm very proud of that.


Sounds like you're quite talented, IMNSHO! I have replaced a breaker switch and outlets and light switches so far but have yet to install new outlets or lights. The electric stuff can get pretty scary pretty fast.

Plumbing lately I've learned a lot about and used some of those skills. Since I'm in irrigation contractor sales, I've got cheap access to and knowledge about all the pvc and glue and joints and such. This stuff is really easy now compared to soldering metal (I've seen that done up close and personal and it doesn't look that hard but I don't have the same knowledge as I do about plastic).

I think we all have areas of expertise after a while or aptitudes towards learning certain skills. I think far too many of us don't give such things a try and wind up getting charged a lot.

Back when I was making a lot of money, I called a company to come on a Sat. morn to put in a piece of pipe for a gas heater. They charged $170.00 for an easy job but there was no way I was going to do that one since it wasn't my property (nice big house but I was only renting it) and I don't have the licensing (as if that's some sort of magical thing) and didn't want to play around with gas. I think they saw me as someone who had money (I really didn't make _that _ much  ) and I'm sure charged extra.

I had a company a few weeks ago hook up a much longer line at my current house that was more difficult to put in and they only charged $125--pretty good allowing for inflation and greater materials cost.

Bottom line: do what you can. Try to fix some things without putting TOO much money or anxiety into it and if all else fails, then take it to a professional. 

A couple of years ago I replaced the computer in my car. It was a basic plug in job such as adding a card to a computer (another DIY area that I mess around in--have only fried one $25.00 modem so far--most everything else has worked like a charm). If I'd taken my computer to a shop every time, no telling HOW much it would have cost me.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

I just bought a new fridge, so had to move the old one. Since the icemaker hadn't worked on the old one for years, I assumed that the water feed into the back (which had no shut off valve) was shut off.


*WRONG!!!*

My kitchen resembled a scene from I Love Lucy for about 5 minutes. Luckily, the fitting was the same size as a garden hose, so we were able to hook that up and let it run down the sink until I could get a valve that fit.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That'll teach ya! Shoulda' called Os' friend. :lol:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

MangoMan, I work in a hardware store and that is NOT the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Every Christmas when people put up their lights, they will put up a set backwards and find themselves with two female ends meeting. They will ask me for an adapter with two male ends.  I tell them if such a thing existed, it would make a good cattle prod.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

stick to glueing you're fingers together and remember you're home ALLWAYS has a main water shutoff if not in you're home then at the metre! If you really want to be electricuted then simply strip the wires on you're rooftop and lick all of them at the same time (that includs the tension or nutral cable).


----------

